# Paisleys Waiting Thread



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello again everyone! You all probably remember Merlot FF N. Dwarf Cross. She is doing great with baby! 
I have another doe due in 2 weeks! 
Paisley is a 3/4 Alpine and 1/4 Nigerian Dwarf. White with hazel eyes. Was ultrasounded December 10 2016 and the vet just saw one baby. Her udder is currently as large as Merlots was when she kidded. She came from good milking lines.  She doesnt seem quite ready ywt, but vulva is getting quite puffy. Pray for a doeling!! All doelings stay most likely!! She is bred to the same buck as Merlot, Chocolate and White Alpine Buck. ☺ I can feel baby(s) kicking like crazy some days. Just yesterday my neighbors came over and got a feel as they may want to get into goats.  They were just so thrilled they got to feel and now excited for her kidding I have a few pictures of her. But I will het better ones today, udder and backside. Good side and top shots and we can guess for boys and girls and if there may be more than one. (Ps. Vet didnt look long as he was in a rush and she was only 32 days along. So maybe more? She seems big to me)


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'd say one, but she could easily be hiding a second I think.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she small compared to the buck? 

She's gorgeous, good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes she is smaller compared to our buck. Not by much. She is probably 45/50 pounds and he is 60/70. Here are some pictures from today.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Be sure to be at her birth and have a good goat vet's and/or goat mentor's number on hand. The kid(s) might be too big for her.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

I will be there every second of every minute. Up all day and night hahahaha.  This weekend she will be spending her first day in the kidding pen.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

First time in kidding stall today.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

She's so cute!! :-D


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Day 144 Udder getting slowly bigger also pushing out behind legs. Ligaments still very strong but getting mushy around tailhead. Here are some more pictures she has dropped a bit in the last 24 hours also. Pictures of Merlot and her giant doeling Nakala


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, Nakala is pretty big :shocked: How old is she now?


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Will be 5 weeks tomorrow! Nakala is huge huge huge!! She weighs atleast 15 pounds now. She is already eating heaps of hay, nibbling goat pellets at breakfast with mom and LOVES drinking water. She still nurses, but prefers real goat food! Shes such a love bug and getting bigger everyday. Tomorrow everyone gets CDT shot updates  and firsts haha.  I will take some more pictures of Paisley today, she is super hippy now and holoowibg in the tummy a lot!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Nakala is a cutie!!!


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

So, paisleys due date came and went. But I believe we will welcome babies today. No ligaments this AM. And a huge bag with signs of goo from the night on her tail.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Lots of pawing. Chewing cud very vigorously.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Her udder is looking pretty tight. Hopefully soon!!!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow that udder!!!! Well I guess I was wrong saying my girls was ready to pop lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Yay! Yesterday 3/13/2017 Paisley had one white buckling, at 3:13 PM. Needed to assist as the bucklings head was jumbo. But happy healthy and nursing. Post pictures today.


----------



## Maevecd (Oct 15, 2016)

Baby Spock born on 3/13/2017 at 3:13 PM!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awwwww  Congrats


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awww, he's super cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

He's adorable! Congradulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

